# hkskyline's 2017 in London - exploring so many changes



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I used to be a frequent visitor to London, making an annual pilgrimmage to see our Hong Kong forum diaspora and then venture into an European adventure together. With many now back in Asia, and cheaper flights straight into the continent, I haven't returned for a while. Looking back at my website, most of the content is quite old ... 2004, 2009. So it was time for an update.

Thanks to fellow forumer *deasine* in town, I returned to London and made it through a few short days on a shoestring budget.

1. Canary Wharf is reeling from Brexit. What I liked about this part of town is the plentiful residential buildings around the docks so it is possible to rent a place near work. There are plenty of jogging paths and the area looked clean and tidy. 










2. Not long ago, HSBC thought of moving back to its roots. They decided not to, and now they have to deal with Brexit. Good luck to them. Their major revenue driver is not the UK anymore.





































6. The Thames Path is a wonderful walking trail that extends almost 300km, with sections on both banks of the river through London. With beautiful blue skies, I decided to walk the stretch between Canary Wharf and Tower Bridge. I have never tried this hike before but only did a river cruise way back, but with so many new buildings coming up in the City, I had great expectations.





































10. Many residentials now line the riverfront. The port is long gone from this part of London. The heights are not too overwhelming around here. I wonder when will the tall skyscrapers arrive?










11. In the distance, change is in the air.





































15. The path hugs along the riverfront for the most part, but there are privatized sections where I needed to detour to the street inland to continue. The trail is well sign-posted but surprisingly empty. 









































































23. It was a chilly December morning, and there was a bit of frost on the ground. The temperature wouldn't deter me from exploring under the rare London blue sky.





































27. I didn't pass through any dodgy neighbourhoods, namely Limehouse and Wapping, along the way. It looks like the old warehouses have found new uses.
































































34. I didn't see many buses although I did pass by one train station along the way. I wonder how to people get around? Despite being in between the City and Canary Wharf, is it an easy and short commute?



















More coming. I am revamping my London photo gallery with new content. Check it out here : http://www.globalphotos.org/london.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from London; well done :cheers:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures. I like the views from the Thames path.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice shots of Thames-side East London. The changes in this area are simply staggering.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice shots a favourite area of mine, all those warehouses are so lovely. As to your question the DLR runs across the top of the area to supplement the overground at Wapping and I expect a high proportion walk or cycle to the City or CW too. If I got a job in either of those places, I'd love to live in Wapping...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

36. The City has seen many changes in recent years. The old have to get used to having a few new querky neighbours.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

51. The business district has creeped south of the Thames with the construction of the Shard. Supported by the State of Qatar in 2008, the vision of redeveloping prime lands above London Bridge station come to fruition.




























54. To get a free view of all that progress, head up the Tate Modern's viewing gallery.














































59. Suburbs in the southeast of London are only a short train ride from Canary Wharf's skyscrapers, but they are mostly lowrise, quiet, and still within the middle class family's price range.























































65. Brixton Market has covered arcades to protect from the elements, making shopping a bit more comfortable in wet and cold wintry London.





































69. London typically doesn't get big snowstorms. While this one seems little compared to Canadian standards, it was enough to paralyze the train network already.














































_More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/london-walk.htm _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

74. Oxford and Regent Streets are a delight to walk around in the lead-up to Christmas. The crowds are awful but traffic isn't too insane so it is worth braving it out to head for the median and snap snap.



































































































































































_More on my website : https://www.globalphotos.org/london-xmas.htm _


----------

